# How to care for a snake



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I cant believe this Dickhead.
Hope its none of you herps out there from a few years ago...haha


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i was waiting for him to bite the piss out of the little nerd...wtf


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Don't feed frozen? Wow. What a moron.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

He has other videos...I stubled upon it when looking up feeding of Boas etc.
I was like Hmmm...let me learn something here!
WTF!


----------

